# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agroindustriales  BANANO DESHIDRATADO Y HARINA DE PLÁTANO (ORGÁNICO Y CONVENCIONAL)

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados,  
Estamos en capacidad de ofrecer plátano o banano deshidratado, y harina de plátano, tanto orgánico como convencional, para mercado local y para exportación. Planta certificada con BRC / HACCP / ORGANICA (Control Union), con capacidad para procesar de 4 a 5 TM por semana.  *Presentación banano deshidratado:* Bolsas de 2.5 Kg / Cajas de 10 ó 12.5 Kg.*Presentación harina de plátano:* Sacos de 20 ó 25 Kg.  *Informes y cotizaciones: Bruno Cillóniz*  *Telf:* 241-4422 Anexo 120* 
RPM:* (+51) 995-805-066  *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / ventas@agroforum.peTemas similares: banano convencional CAMOTE DESHIDRATADO (Harina, Cubos y Hojuelas) AGUAYMANTO FRESCO Y DESHIDRATADO (ORGÁNICO Y CONVENCIONAL) COMPRO PLATANO DESHIDRATADO ORGANICO 500KG SERVICIO DE DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA PARA HACER HARINA DE PLÁTANO

----------


## jcddo

Por encargo de una empresa japonesa estoy buscando frutas deshidratadas, por favor escribir a: Ing. Juan Cabrera mail :juan.cabrerad@ciplima.org.pe , necesito adquirir muestras para analisis y enviar a japón. Gracias   Ing. Juan Cabrera CIP 163939

----------


## nilsmejia

Hola Bruno,  
Podrías Brindarme el Precio a Granel del Banano Deshidratado porfavor y asi mismo indicarme la cantidad mínima para comprar al por mayor. E-mail: nils.mejia@gmail.com 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado Nils, te envié un cuadro de precios de frutas deshidratadas disponible a tu correo. Me avisas si estás interesado.  Gracias y saludos.

----------


## Pascal

Hola Bruno, 
Te mande un correo hace unos días pero no tuve respuesta. ¿Me podrías mandar al correo precio por tonelada de harina de banana orgánico y convencional? jrlama@me.com 
Gracias y quedo a la espera.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Hola Bruno, 
> Te mande un correo hace unos días pero no tuve respuesta. ¿Me podrías mandar al correo precio por tonelada de harina de banana orgánico y convencional? jrlama@me.com 
> Gracias y quedo a la espera.

 Hola Pascal, sí lo recibí. En la tarde te envío los precios por correo electrónico. Disculpa la demora. Gracias y saludos.

----------


## christianla

hola bruno soy nuevo en el foro y estoy interesado en las frutas deshidratadas me podrias mandar las frutas disponibles con su precio  E-mail: info@andinafresh.com
 muchas gracias.

----------


## C.Aroni

Estimado Bruno, 
Por favor, me podrías facilitar los datos de la empresa al siguiente correo logistic2@peruviannature.com necesito cotización tanto para plátano deshidratado pero en pica/trozos y en polvo ( convencional y orgánico ambos) 
Saludos.

----------


## Wilmer Lavarello

Hola Bruno.
Estoy estoy requiriendo por encargo de un cliente.
Harina de plátano tanto convencional como orgánica.
Asi también frutos deshidratados.
Por favor cotizar al correo info@ojojoydistribuidora.com 
Atentamente. 
Wilmer Lavarello.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Hola Bruno.
> Estoy estoy requiriendo por encargo de un cliente.
> Harina de plátano tanto convencional como orgánica.
> Asi también frutos deshidratados.
> Por favor cotizar al correo info@ojojoydistribuidora.com 
> Atentamente. 
> Wilmer Lavarello.

 Estimado Wilmer, sí te puedo ofrecer harina de plátano orgánica como convencional, pero te cuento que se trata de harina de plátanos ver integral (con cásara). Si tu cliente quiere harina de plátano maduro sin cáscara, tendría que confirmarte si podríamos ofrecerte.  *Precios:*  Convencional: S/.22+IGV x Kg.Orgánica: S/28+IGV x Kg.
Sobre frutas deshidratadas, te puedo ofrecer mango slices (orgánico y convencional), mango rolls y mango chunks, banano (orgánico y convenciona), aguaymanto (orgánico y convencional), piña, coco, papaya y tomate. 
Espero tus comentarios. Saludos.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estimado Bruno, 
> Por favor, me podrías facilitar los datos de la empresa al siguiente correo logistic2@peruviannature.com necesito cotización tanto para plátano deshidratado pero en pica/trozos y en polvo ( convencional y orgánico ambos) 
> Saludos.

 Hola Juan, te respondí a tu correo. Como te decía sí podemos ofrecer plátano deshidratado en rodajas y harina de plátano verde integral (con cáscara). Espero tus comentarios. Saludos.

----------


## Wilmer Lavarello

Estimado Bruno: 
Gracias por tu pronta respuesta.
Voy hacer las coordinaciones con el cliente y te comento. 
Saludos.

----------


## demisaqui

Hola
Tengo un cliente a la espera de una cotización de harina de plátano orgánico y convencional, espero tu mejor oferta. 
gracias.

----------


## INDA

Estoy interesado en recibir oferta para 10 ton/mes de Platano verde deshidratado,  en trozos. sin cascara. 10% max humedad.

----------


## demisaqui

Que variedad de banano.

----------


## INDA

Variedad CAVENDISH, en Platano verde.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estoy interesado en recibir oferta para 10 ton/mes de Platano verde deshidratado,  en trozos. sin cascara. 10% max humedad.

 Estimado, te lo podría ofrecer a US$5.00 x Kg. FOB Paita. Me avisas si te interesaría para ver los detalles. 
Saludos

----------


## INDA

Estimado Sr. 
Gracias por su oferta, pero el precio se sale de nuestro presupuesto actual al que venimos comprando.

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## Johanjoel

Cotizacion al mail: harina.banano@gmail.com

----------


## Mochepales

Estimado
Somos productores de Harina de platano, de las variedades Inguire y Bellaco.
Nuestro precio por Kilogramo de Harina es de S/. 7.80, puesto en la ciudad de Lima.
Precio para volumenes a partir de las 2 tn.
Cualquier duda o consulta: mpalacios@pachanostra.com 
Saludos.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estimado
> Somos productores de Harina de platano, de las variedades Inguire y Bellaco.
> Nuestro precio por Kilogramo de Harina es de S/. 7.80, puesto en la ciudad de Lima.
> Precio para volumenes a partir de las 2 tn.
> Cualquier duda o consulta: mpalacios@pachanostra.com 
> Saludos.

 Estimado, envíame la ficha técnica a proveedores@agroforum.pe. ¿Cuenta con algún tipo de certificación de calidad? 
Gracias y saludos.

----------


## carasilo

OFRESCO BANANO CONVENCIONAL Y ORGANICO (DESCARTE BUEN ESTADO) PARA DESIDRATADOS, CANTIDAD 15 TN SEMANALES, INFORMES: ​987209605, PRODUCCION TODO EL AÑO.

----------

